# Samba stop problem

## Dominique

Hello, I've installed samba .

>>> net-fs/samba-2.2.4-r1 merged.

The server works but when I try to stop daemon.

/etc/init.d/samba stop

It gives me this error :

 * Stopping samba...

start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 3830: No such process

start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 19382: No such process               [ !! ]

Can you help me, what can I do to remove this failure ??

Or is it a bug ??

Thanks

Dominique

----------

## delta407

It seems Samba has died or been killed without using the init scripts. To tell them that Samba is dead, run /etc/init.d/samba zap -- the Samba startup script should work again.

----------

## Dominique

I've done that already.

and It works.

So it's a bug ?

Thanks bye

----------

## delta407

Well, the startup script was doing what it was supposed to be doing; it started Samba and assumed it did not crash or be killed. If it did crash, it's a Samba bug, but that's not Gentoo's fault  :Smile: .

----------

